
Ask HN: A way to manage a music library - HelloFellowDevs
I&#x27;ve been having issues with iTunes losing certain singles or entire albums lately, or even messing with my organizational structure. Luckily I have backups and sometimes can even go through my purchase emails to find download links that are still alive. There has to be a better way.
======
pwason
Don't depend on online services, other than for metadata lookup. I have a
Logitech Squeezebox and run Logitech Media Server on a DIY Windows 10
fileserver. I also use MP3Tag extensively to clean up my media files. Looking
at getting a Synology device and possibly switching over to that at some
point. (But still running LMS for my Squeezebox at home.)

------
Kaze404
I use beets ([https://beets.io/](https://beets.io/)) for managing my mp3
library. If you can think of something it it can probably do it, and if not
you're just a couple lines of python away.

